

Heroku Casts - screencasts series on how to use Heroku - quan
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/10/6/heroku_casts_creating_your_first_app/

======
pospischil
anyone using Heroku? I was so excited about it when I first saw the beta --
but then, never really felt compelled to shift my behavior to developing in a
browser. Once I saw the prices, I was completely deterred...

